# Suche einen alten film



## zerrocool88 (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo leute 

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem alten film den ich in jungen jahren mal gesehen habe. Ich versuche mich mal so gut auszudrücken wie ich es nur kann.


In dem film ging es glaube ich darum das ein Familienvater verbrannt ist und einen Anzug bekommen hat. Diesen anzug konnte er mmn mit seinen Gedanken kontrollieren und alles was er sich vorgestellt hat hat der Anzug  gemacht sprich Panzerung usw. Bitte erschlagt mich nicht aber ich glaube so ist es gewesen xD.


Hat jemand ne idee welcher es sein könnte?. Anhand meiner such Begriffe auf google hat er nichts gefunden haha.


----------



## Ryle (14. Februar 2016)

Meinst du eventuell Spawn? Auch wenn das nicht ganz auf deine Beschreibung passt ist es das einzige was mir einfällt, dass halbwegs hinkommen könnte.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/36228040

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zerrocool88 (14. Februar 2016)

Ryle schrieb:


> Meinst du eventuell Spawn? Auch wenn das nicht ganz auf deine Beschreibung passt ist es das einzige was mir einfällt, dass halbwegs hinkommen könnte.



JAAAAAAAA du bist der beste ^^ davon sollten sie mal ein Remake bringen


----------



## Ryle (14. Februar 2016)

Für das Alter sind die Effekte, vor allem die praktischen, auch für heutige Verhältnisse noch ganz ordentlich. Nur bei zu viel CGI merkt man dem Film das Alter an. Die Höllenszene z.B ist schon echt schlimm 
Aber eine neue Spawn Verfilmung ist auch in der Mache. Allerdings wurde das Script schon x mal umgeschrieben und Termine geändert. Ist also fraglich ob, und wann da wirklich was kommen wird.


----------

